# New underwater lights on the YF



## MSViking

I know this is not a Blue Water report, but since the lights are for my blue water adventures, I thought i would post here. Had a pair of Ocean LED 2010s installed on the transom and I installed under gunnel blue led rope lights. I was very pleased how they turned out.



























Now I just need for the wind to subside so I can try on them offshore!

Robert


----------



## ADRENALINE

I have the ocean led 3010 I think, they are AWESOME. If you leave them on when running the rooster tail lights up like a jet rocket! I have been thinking of the led ropes, but wanted to see them on another boat first. Are you still at Sportsman?


----------



## The waterboy

Cool lights where did u buy them


----------



## MSViking

Gulf Coast Hatteras did the underwater lights, I bought the under gunnel lights from coastalnightlights.com which I installed myself (easy job)

Robert


----------



## ADRENALINE

Still at sportsman???


----------



## Huff

I seen Porter workin on her at the marina!!! They did a pretty sweet job!!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON

Those lights are nice!!!:thumbup: BUT...
You could put a blue flashlight in that boat and it still would be BADA$$

Love the Boat!

Here are some pics of some that I put on my boat. I used Lumitec Seablaze 3 underwater lights for about $280 ea and I also used 20" light bars that were about $80 ea which all came from West Marine. I have 5 other small 1" Lumitec Exuma (These lights are amazing for their size and you barely notice them) that i will put under the t-top to luminate the console and so on. Let me know what you think?


----------



## ilander

Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma

Very nice!!!


----------



## cliff k

robert, just when i thought i couldnt get any more jealous of your boat... I would say that the boat is perfect, but I am sure you will impress us again with some new addition in the near future that takes your boat over the top again. congrats as always on an impressive boat


----------



## MSViking

clliff, thanks for the kind words! You will have to join us this summer on one of our trips!

Brian: your lights look great! I wrestled with all the different manufactures, models, costs etc...., in the end I bought the ones with the highest "lumens" (light output) and the widest broadcast angle. The Ocean LED are way overbuilt, huge brass things, might be overkill? Time will tell.

Adrenaline: yes the boat is still in rack storage at Sportsman's

Robert


----------



## sealegs

Robert ,You sure cost me a lot of money,now I gotta have some, very nice Rick


----------



## The waterboy

Thanks for the reply ms yellowfin . Looking forward to purchasing lights


----------



## khigginb

Looks good MS Yellowfin. Did you take a look at the Shadow Casters? That is what I had installed on my 36 down in Sarasota, and I really like them, plus no large holes in the transom. Also did you hook that rope lighting up directly to the plugs that your old under gunnel lighting was hooked to? I upgraded the ones from Yellowfin but deifnatley like how yours turned out.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Bill Me

Is that a boat or a spaceship. You must be headed to the rigs on Jupiter!


----------



## MSViking

Khiggnb: the under gunnel lights were a snap. I bought deutch connectors exactly like the ones Yellowfin uses and I simply unsnapped the white ones from Yellowfin and snapped the color ones in place, this way the run off the console light switch. Did not take me 30 min from beg to end.

I knew that Yellowfin typically uses Shadowcasters, but the guy who does my electronics in OB is an Ocean LED dealer and I trust their work, so I went with them.

Robert


----------



## Top Shelf

What is the amp draw
How do the compare to the ocean led amphibian 12 pro
They look great 
I have white halogen on my boat and wish I did what you did


----------



## Chris V

They turned out great Robert. Don't let Philip see them or we'll have the damn things all the way to the bow!


----------



## MSViking

Topshelf: Here is the data for the lights, I incorrectly called them 4200s in original post, they are 2010s

Looks like 4 amps at 12v (my depth finder consumes 30W by comparison), the 2010 put out 1800 lumens, the Amphibian A12s put out 800 lumens

Product Sheet

http://www.oceanled.com/component/oled_products/item/6.html

tech data
http://www.oceanled.com/component/oled_products/item/6.html

ChrisV: If Phillip would put them all around the BettyB, think of the swords that would be just jumping in the boat!!!


----------



## Island24

Very Nice. I have the blue lights on the transom and now you have me thinking about the gunwale.


----------



## 11671

*Gunnel Lights*

I noticed that the under gunnel leds ropes can be interconnected how many did you use on each side? 

We already have the underwater lights on our Contender and the gunnel lighting is a great addition.

At least we will look good at the docks with the fuel prices going up!


----------

